# Dover Rod and Gun Club Indoor 3D Archery/Crossbow Shoot



## lancerman60 (Dec 31, 2008)

Can't wait!


----------



## MLabonte (Jan 19, 2009)

New sights and new attempt to back tension ! Should be a interesting year !!!


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can't wait till tomorrow


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

New Xbow all sighted in see you at 9 am


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Are these tournaments or just fun shoots?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

there all fun aren't they


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

FiFi said:


> there all fun aren't they


Well yes but you know what I meant Lol. Is it a tournament or just a turn up shoot and leave thing?


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

Ah man this is awsome I was just gonna Google and see if there was any indoor shoots in my area and holy crap I came across this thread lol.


----------



## kwboom (Oct 28, 2012)

f7 666. Where you from? If you are in Essex County there is a few places indoors to go.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigjono said:


> Well yes but you know what I meant Lol. Is it a tournament or just a turn up shoot and leave thing?


 they're just a turn up shoot and leave bigj.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

kwboom said:


> f7 666. Where you from? If you are in Essex County there is a few places indoors to go.


I'm from the wyoming area


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> they're just a turn up shoot and leave bigj.


Thank you


----------



## dh1 (Dec 16, 2004)

Hey f7 666 ur not far from me. I'm in watford


----------

